# New kid round town



## windsor (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey y'all I am Windsor (Alan). I have been doing haunts and halloween related things for about 6-7 years now off and on. I have been trying little by little to out-do myself each year and now I am getting into more serious prop building/effect making. Joined this site because there is a ton of experience here and want to use it to the fullest of our potential. I look forward to learning and helping others learn.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, windsor


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Alan.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Greetings Alan 

I am Archer, emissary of the Gorgonites. Oh wait, scratch that last part. That's not right.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome Alan.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey Another Alan on the site, and spelled right too. 

Glad you could join us, and just in time for the Halloween rush. So if it looks like most of us are strung out and on drugs for the next 65 days, you understand why. haha. 

Spider (Alan)


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome to the forum! If you need anything, just ask Scareme...she knows everything!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome Windsor!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Welcome to the forum! If you need anything, just ask Scareme...she knows everything!


welcome, you'll love it here! 
and Scareme dosen't know everything..shes still looking for her cork! 
P.S Pumpkin5 knows where every post is..some how??


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## windsor (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow thanks for the welcome. I have joined forums before and it seemed like no one even reads the welcomes. Glad to see y'all are cordial!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

windsor said:


> Wow thanks for the welcome. I have joined forums before and it seemed like no one even reads the welcomes. Glad to see y'all are cordial!


your welcome for the welcome, youll have fun here!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Ask me anything you want. If I don't know the answer, I'll just lie about it.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hi there, and welcome


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Windsor, Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the site Alan.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey there and welcome


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome


----------

